# Two robos



## DemiStuart (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi all, I’ve got two new Male robos today after losing my sweet male robo, Rodney, a couple of weeks ago. I have many hides, 2 food bowls and 2 water bottles. I have a large spinner and will be getting a new wheel. What size wheel should I get for
2 robos and what else would you recommend to try and help 2 robos have a long life together. I am aware I may have to split depending on how they get on


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DemiStuart said:


> Hi all, I've got two new Male robos today after losing my sweet male robo, Rodney, a couple of weeks ago. I have many hides, 2 food bowls and 2 water bottles. I have a large spinner and will be getting a new wheel. What size wheel should I get for
> 2 robos and what else would you recommend to try and help 2 robos have a long life together. I am aware I may have to split depending on how they get on


Hello, Welcome to the forum 

I used a 6.5 inch wheel for my robo, though I have heard some people prefer an 8 inch wheel. 
I have no personal knowledge keeping a pair, but I have heard that boys tend to get on better together than girls, and it sounds like you have the basics there with two of everything so I can't think of anything else right now.

I would love to see a picture of your boys once they are settled if you are happy to share


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi and congrats.

Unfortunately it's not a case of if they'll need to split but when. It's essentially inevitable and strongly advised within the hamster community to seperate pairs ASAP and give them their own space. Even hamster veterans fail at keeping pairs together. Just because they could, doesn't mean they should be kept together. It can go VERY wrong VERY quick and ultimately it's likely you'll end up with a dead hamster.

Bottom line, seperate them. Different cage with their own stuff. Don't even attempt keeping them together  

As soon as you pick one up for handling or free roam time, the other hamster will see it as that hamster has left and that cage belongs to them now.

Anyway now we're finished with the doom and gloom side I'll answer the questions 

6.5" is ok for 1 robo. You'll need a second one. If you do decide to keep them both in the same cage (which I really hope you don't) then you'll need a bigger wheel for them to share. So 2 wheels regardless but have one of them 8-9" if keeping them together.

My robo has a 7" as I found the 6.5 to be a little too small. (He preferred it too).

What cage are you using? What are its dimensions?

If the cage is too big or too small that increases the chances of a fight happening as it creates territories. Also no shelves as one will claim it as it's own this creating a territory. All tunnels have multiple exits and is big enough for them both to get through at the same time. Same goes for houses.


----------



## DemiStuart (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi, thank you for your advice, these are my two boys Albert and Fredrick. The size of the cage is 85cm x 50cm. I have got some more bedding today so the substrate will be much higher when I can get them out. I will have to remove one house too due to it only having one entrance. I will look at splitting them up if they start squabbling at all. I do have a smaller hospital cage in case of any emergencies. I have a spinning plate at the moment and will be getting a wheel, would this be ok? Or do I need 2 wheels and 2 saucers?


----------

